# yeah!!!



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW!!! the 1st person to post on the new forum. had to say that,now lets get plowin & tillin & plantin.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 3, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> WOW!!! the 1st person to post on the new forum. had to say that,now lets get plowin & tillin & plantin.



That's a load of fertilizer, I beat ya by 2 minutes


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2013)

Blazin said:


> That's a load of fertilizer, I beat ya by 2 minutes



gota barn full com'n get it.u must be 2 minutes east of me. nobody was here when i started typing,but then 1 finger at a time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 3, 2013)

Same here -1 finger typing. Seeing bare ground -got a spot all picked out for an early patch of potatoes and peas! Just waiting for the ground to thaw.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 3, 2013)

Farming and gardening. Right at home here. I guess Blazin's poo poo spreader thread is where you go to harass people.


----------



## AndrewGeib (Apr 6, 2013)

Want to get a load of mushroom soil and till in before I plant


----------

